# Clipping the goats



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, so my first show is June 2nd. The clippers I have almost shave my goats bald. I broke the guard that comes with it and have no idea where to just get the guard. They are the Oster Adjustagroom (cheap, but they work fairly well.) 
Is this upcoming Sunday (the 20th) to soon to start clipping? I know most of the time it's a week in advance, but because my clippers clip short, I don't want them bald at the show.... I have one poor doe that at the past 2 shows has been almost bald. 

Also, should I clip my 3 month old kids? I know some people do not. It still gets cooler here in the evenings. 

Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not much help, but maybe you can look at TSC or a farm store and see if they have any blade guards? We bought a pair of cheap horse clippers that didn't have a guard, but already had an old cheap dog clipper set that had guards and just used those guards on the horse clippers and works well.

I'm lousy at clipping <not kidding LOL>, but we have boer/boer percentage and I haven't really done a clip in almost a year.
We had a young doe last year that had long, thick hair and I had to give her a full body clip, I remember doing it about a month before the show, then 2 weeks later I evened it up, and then a few days before the show all I had to do was clean up any long hairs. Again I am lousy at it LOL 
Hoping all we have to do to my kids does is clean up any long hair..fingers crossed!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can clip now if you like them to be a little longer for the show to look "normal"

I clip a day to a week before and sometimes we do 2 weeks before if we have two shows on back to back weekends - we call it 2 shows in one clip


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Stacey.... I clipped some of my girls last week....(my first show is june 2nd too!) but I was gonna give them a quick go over with again......


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks! I will probably do the kids and the yearlings Sunday and the older does later in the week. 
Still got to get the trailer ready.... Haven't even gotten the plates for it yet!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck at your show! I hope you do well. 

:laugh: Wow, I also have a show on June 2nd.
Skyla, since your in the North-East are you going to the one in Syracuse NY?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No the one in New Boston NH


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

:shocked: 

:laugh: I guess the 2nd is a popular day for goat shows! 
Well good luck at your show also.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I would say so! Good luck to both of you! Let's all come home with a grand


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I would say so! Good luck to both of you! Let's all come home with a grand


I am really really hoping to  
Good luck to you both as well! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I clipped up a bunch this weekend for a show and have more to clip. 

Good luck at your shows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm hoping to as well! LOL!

Good luck Logan, at your show!


----------

